

Where The Atheists Are - t0dd
http://dish.andrewsullivan.com/2013/05/26/where-the-atheists-are/

======
a1a
This is nothing but a great example on why you should not read blogs. The map
presented is not even close to the real story.

[http://www.pitzer.edu/academics/faculty/zuckerman/Ath-
Chap-u...](http://www.pitzer.edu/academics/faculty/zuckerman/Ath-Chap-
under-7000.pdf)

<http://www.norc.org/PDFs/Beliefs_about_God_Report.pdf>

